# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Αποβατικά ΜΗΛΟΣ (L 189) & ΚΥΘΗΡΑ (L 185)

## Espresso Venezia

_ΜΗΛΟΣ (L 189) - ΠΡΩΗΝ L 261, ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1300_ _- ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 1300.

_Στο θέμα _"Πρώην αποβατικά του Β’ Π.Π. ως πορθμεία στην Ελλάδα"_ (_εδώ_) έχουμε αναφερθεί ειδικότερα στα _δώδεκα πλοία "Αποβατικά Αρμάτων"_ (_εδώ_) τα οποία με την λήξη του Β' παγκοσμίου πολέμου παρεχωρήθησαν από το Βρετανικό Ναυτικό στην χώρα μας, κατά τα έτη 1945 -  1946, και χρησιμοποιήθηκαν από το Π.Ν. μας για  στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές. Είχαν κατασκευαστεί όλα στην Βρετανία και ανήκαν στον τύπο  _LCT (Mk 4)_.

Ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα πλοία, όπως έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει, υπήρξαν δύο τα οποία δεν εκποιήθηκαν - παρεχωρήθησαν σε ιδιώτες τις δεκαετίες "50 - "60, αλλά παρέμειναν μέχρι και σχετικά πρόσφατα στον στόλο του Ελληνικού Π.Ν. Τα _ΜΗΛΟΣ_ και _ΚΥΘΗΡΑ_.

Το _ΜΗΛΟΣ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί στη Βρετανία βέβαια (Tees-Side Bridge - Middlesbrough, U.K.) ως HMS LCT 1300 (LCT 1300) και καθελκύστηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 1944. Σύμφωνα με το _hellasarmy.gr_ :

_Παρελήφθη στην Αίγυπτο από τον  Σημαιοφόρο Π. Αραπάκη στις 3 Οκτωβρίου 1946 - Εχρησιμοποιήθη εντατικώς  για στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές όπως επίσης και για την μεταφορά  προσωπικού στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος - Παροπλίσθη το 2003.

_Στην χώρα μας έφερε αρχικά τα διακριτικά A/B 1300, κατόπιν το βρίσκουμε ως L 261, και τέλος ως L 189. Ως L 261 μπορούμε να το δούμε σε φωτό μαζί με το ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ (L 263).

LCT 261 & 263.jpg
*Πηγή : hellasarmy.gr* 

Το _ΜΗΛΟΣ_ όπως αναφέρεται στο hellasarmy.gr είχε παροπλιστεί στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας από το 2003, και φυσικά πίστευα ότι μετά από τόσα χρόνια θα είχε πλέον διαλυθεί. Εντελώς αναπάντεχα όμως το συνάντησα στην σημερινή μου βόλτα, μπροστά από χώρο που χρησιμοποιείται για διαλύσεις πλοίων στο Πέραμα, μόνο το σκάφος χωρίς την υπερκατασκευή. Σίγουρα έφτασε "πολύ μακριά" αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι έχει "στην πλάτη του" εβδομήντα ολάκερα χρόνια και την συμμετοχή βέβαια σε ένα παγκόσμιο πόλεμο.

IMG_0360.jpg___IMG_0234.jpg
_Στο Πέραμα  -  23/02/2014_

----------


## proussos

*Το ΜΗΛΟΣ μαζί με το ΚΥΘΗΡΑ είχαν μετασκευαστεί ώστε να μεταφέρουν το προσωπικό του Ναυστάθμου από τη Σαλαμίνα στο Πέραμα και αντιστρόφως.
Το "γκαράζ" τους είχε σκεπαστεί και είχαν τοποθετηθεί καθίσματα.
Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα έως τώρα να βρω φωτογραφίες των τελευταίων ετών.
Απ'όσο διακρίνω όμως , από το ΜΗΛΟΣ έχει παραμείνει ένα τμήμα του να επιπλέει...προφανώς κάποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν ως πλατφόρμα.
Με επιφύλαξη θα πω ότι το ΜΗΛΟΣ πρέπει να ήταν αυτό που συμμετείχε στα γυρίσματα της ταινίας "Το μαντολίνο του Λοχαγού Κορέλλι" στην Κεφαλονιά.*

----------


## Ellinis

Τα ΜΗΛΟΣ και ΚΥΘΗΡΑ τα είχα πρώτο πλάνο για μερικούς μήνες στο Ν.Σ. 
Παρότι αδελφάκια, είχαν διαφορές που προκύψανε με τα χρόνια. Πιο εμφανής οτι ο ΚΥΘΗΡΑ είχε γέφυρα με βαρδιόλες ενώ το ΜΗΛΟΣ ένα "κουτί". Δεν ξέρω αν προέκυψαν κατά την επισκευή που πέρασε το ΚΥΘΗΡΑ μετά από μια σοβαρή προσάραξη στην Κεφαλονιά. Αυτό είχε και μια επιγραφή που έγραφε "December 1944", ίσως η χρονολογία που ολοκληρώθηκε.

Να βάλω και κάτι ταλαιπωρημένα σκίτσα τους που είχα κάνει τότε για να περνάει η ώρα...

Φωτογραφία0127.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πιο εμφανής οτι ο ΚΥΘΗΡΑ είχε γέφυρα με βαρδιόλες ενώ το ΜΗΛΟΣ ένα "κουτί". Δεν ξέρω αν προέκυψαν κατά την επισκευή που πέρασε το ΚΥΘΗΡΑ μετά από μια σοβαρή προσάραξη στην Κεφαλονιά. 
> 
> Να βάλω και κάτι ταλαιπωρημένα σκίτσα τους που είχα κάνει τότε για να περνάει η ώρα...
> 
> Φωτογραφία0127.jpg


 H γέφυρα του ΜΗΛΟΣ πρέπει να ήταν στην αρχική της μορφή. Η γέφυρα του ΚΥΘΗΡΑ,μετά την ημιβύθιση,παραπέμπει σε αντίστοιχες εμπορικές κατασκευές.

Καθόλου άσχημα τα σκίτσα σου.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πότε έγινε το ατύχημα στην Κεφαλλονιά;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πότε έγινε το ατύχημα στην Κεφαλλονιά;


Στους σεισμούς του '53 φίλε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για το ακριβές του πράγματος, το ατύχημα του _ΚΥΘΗΡΑ_ στην Κεφαλονιά έγινε το _1956_ όπως έχουμε ήδη γράψει _εδώ_ :

_ΚΥΘΗΡΑ (L 185) - ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1198 -_ _ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 1198._
_Παρελήφθη στην Αίγυπτο από τον Σημαιοφόρο Ε.  Καραγεωργόπουλο στις 3 Οκτωβρίου 1946 - Εχρησιμοποιήθη εντατικώς για  στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές - Τον Νοέμβριο 1956, ενώ ευρίσκετο  στην διάθεση του Υπουργείου Ανοικοδομήσεως, μετά τους σεισμούς των  Ιονίων Νήσων, προσήραξε στις ακτές της Κεφαλληνίας και σχεδόν εβυθίσθη,  όμως τελικώς ανειλκύσθη και εκρίθη επισκευάσιμο - Επίσης εχρησιμοποιήθη  και για την επικοινωνία Ν. Περάματος-Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνος - Παροπλίσθη  το 2003._

Πηγή : _hellasarmy.gr_




> *Με  επιφύλαξη θα πω ότι το ΜΗΛΟΣ πρέπει να ήταν αυτό που συμμετείχε στα  γυρίσματα της ταινίας "Το μαντολίνο του Λοχαγού Κορέλλι" στην Κεφαλονιά.*





> Πιο εμφανής οτι το ΚΥΘΗΡΑ είχε γέφυρα με βαρδιόλες ενώ το ΜΗΛΟΣ ένα "κουτί".


Κάθησα χθες βράδυ (μετά την "αποκάλυψη" του proussos)  και είδα ξανά την ταινία (στο ...γρήγορο βέβαια !!!), και με την βοήθεια του Ellinis (το ΚΥΘΗΡΑ είχε βαρδιόλες) είδα ότι στην ταινία το LCT Mk4 που συμμετείχε ήταν σίγουρα το ΚΥΘΗΡΑ, χωρίς βέβαια να μπορώ να αποκλείσω να υπήρχε και κάποιο μικρό πλάνο με το ΜΗΛΟΣ.




> H γέφυρα του ΜΗΛΟΣ πρέπει να ήταν στην αρχική της μορφή.


Η γέφυρα του ΜΗΛΟΣ πρέπει πράγματι να ήταν στην αρχική της μορφή, ένα "κουτί" όπως λέει και ο Ellinis, ο οποίος ίσως και να μπορεί να μας το επιβεβαιώσει αν ξαναθυμηθούμε την φωτό που έχουμε δείξει πριν καιρό, με ένα LCT Mk4 στην _αρχική του μορφή_.

----------


## proussos

*Μήπως να διευρύνουμε λίγο το θέμα και να αναφερθούμε και στα αποβατικά τύπου ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ (L - 168) ?*

----------


## Ellinis

Το ατύχημα έγινε στη Νεα Σκάλα, στις 21 Νοεμβρίου. Το σκάφος είχε καταπλεύσει εκεί για να παραλάβει άμμο που μετέφερε σε άλλο σημείο του νησιού για χρήση στις ανοικοδομήσεις. Μια ξαφνική αλλαγή του καιρού με ισχυρές σπηλιάδες έσπρωξε το σκάφος στον ύφαλο στη θέση "Σπίθες" ή Κάκαβα. Αμέσως έγιναν προσπάθειες για να συγκρατηθεί και να μην πέσει στα βράχια. Έτσι δέθηκε η πρύμνη από έναν ευκάλυπτο και η πλώρη από κάποια θάμνα. Το βράδυ που ακολούθησε παρουσιάστηκαν διαροές και το μηχανοστάσιο πλημύρισε και η πρύμνη κάθισε στο βυθό. Έτσι το βλέπουμε σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό "Ναυτική Ελλάς" της εποχής:

kythira wrecked1.jpg

Το ρήγμα που προκλήθηκε είχε διαστάσεις 8-10 μέτρα και πλάτος 0,8 μ. Σύντομα άρχισαν οι εργασίες για την ανέλκυση του που ολοκληρώθηκε στις 27/1 με τη ρυμούλκηση του μακρυά από τα αβαθή από το Ρ/Κ ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ. Η ολη επιχείρηση ήταν δύσκολη για τα μέσα της εποχής επειδή ο καιρός είχε "δουλέψει" το ΚΥΘΗΡΑ σε αβαθή που δεν μπορούσαν να το προσεγγίσουν άλλα σκάφη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Μήπως να διευρύνουμε λίγο το θέμα και να αναφερθούμε και στα αποβατικά τύπου ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ (L - 168) ?*


Προσωπικά θα επιθυμούσα ξεχωριστό θέμα γιά κάθε τύπο πλοίου του ΠΝ όπως είναι  τα γερμανικά Α/Β τύπου 520 στα οποία ανήκει κ το ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ. Από την άλλη, η ιστορικότητα των LCT Mk4 είναι προφανής,απλώς τα ΚΥΘΗΡΑ κ ΜΗΛΟΣ ήταν ενεργά μέχρι σχετικά πρόσφατα. Εγώ θα έλεγα επειδή δεν είναι πχ φρεγάτες αλλά πλοιάρια, να γίνει ένα θέμα που να περιλαμβάνει όλα τα Α/Β αρμάτων,γενικής χρήσης,μετασκευασμένα σε μεταφοράς προσωπικού.Τι λένε οι διαχειριστές;;

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *Με επιφύλαξη θα πω ότι το ΜΗΛΟΣ πρέπει να ήταν αυτό που συμμετείχε στα γυρίσματα της ταινίας "Το μαντολίνο του Λοχαγού Κορέλλι" στην Κεφαλονιά.*





> Τα ΜΗΛΟΣ και ΚΥΘΗΡΑ τα είχα πρώτο πλάνο για μερικούς μήνες στο Ν.Σ. 
> Παρότι αδελφάκια, είχαν διαφορές που προκύψανε με τα χρόνια. Πιο εμφανής οτι ο ΚΥΘΗΡΑ είχε γέφυρα με βαρδιόλες ενώ το ΜΗΛΟΣ ένα "κουτί".





> Κάθησα χθες βράδυ (μετά την "αποκάλυψη" του proussos)  και είδα ξανά την ταινία (στο ...γρήγορο βέβαια !!!), και με την βοήθεια του Ellinis (το ΚΥΘΗΡΑ είχε βαρδιόλες) είδα ότι στην ταινία το LCT Mk4 που συμμετείχε ήταν σίγουρα το ΚΥΘΗΡΑ, χωρίς βέβαια να μπορώ να αποκλείσω να υπήρχε και κάποιο μικρό πλάνο με το ΜΗΛΟΣ.


Να δούμε λοιπόν το _LCT Mk4_ που συμμετείχε στην ταινία _"Το μαντολίνο του λοχαγού Κορέλι"_ στη Κεφαλονιά το 2001, σε δύο - τρία screenshot που μπόρεσα να πάρω. Πιθανότατα βέβαια πρόκειται για το _ΚΥΘΗΡΑ_ και όχι για το _ΜΗΛΟΣ_, και ας παρατηρήσουμε στις δύο εικόνες από το λιμάνι της Σάμης, την ύπαρξη δύο "κατασκευών" δεξιά και αριστερά της γέφυρας,

01.jpg

οι οποίες όμως δεν υπάρχουν στο screenshot που βλέπουμε το (ίδιο ???) πλοίο εν πλω σε κατοπινό πλάνο της ίδιας βέβαια ταινίας.

02.jpg

Σημ. Να προσθέσω ότι βρήκα βέβαια αρκετά συναρπαστικό το γεγονός ότι ένα πλοίο που συμμετείχε στον Β' Π. Π. συμμετείχε επίσης 60 χρόνια αργότερα στα γυρίσματα ταινίας που αναφερόταν στον ίδιο πόλεμο.

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραία τα ευρήματα, να προσθέσω οτι στις φώτο της Σάμης είχαν βάλει και προέκταση στο φουγάρο να δείχνει ψηλότερο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην 1η πρώτη δεξιά είναι ένα ναρκαλιευτικό κλάσης Αdjutant το οποίο σαν εξέλιξη των τύπου ΥΜS έμοιαζε αρκετά με πλοίο έποχής του πολέμου.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Με λίγα λόγια,και χωρίς λεπτομέρειες (που δεν είναι απαραίτητες)θα σας ενημερώσω "γιατί"εγινε η μετασκευή,στα ΜΗΛΟΣ και ΚΥΘΗΡΑ.
      Η μεταφορά  (Περαμα-Ναύσταθμος) πολιτικού προσωπικού-Υπαξιωματικών και Ναυτοδιόπων απο τον πόλεμο και μετά,γινόταν με τα αποβατικά (οποια κατα καιρούς ηταν διαθέσιμα).
      Αυτό ομως ,περιείχε κάποια προβλήματα,οπως επι παραδείγματι,εάν το Α/Β (αποβατικό)είχε μεταφέρει την προηγούμενη κάρβουνο (για τις ανάγκες θέρμανσης των γραφείων,που ήταν με ανθρακολέβητα)ή είχε μεταφέρει λιπαντικά,ή αμμοχάλικο ,,,,αντε εσύ να σταθείς ορθιος (δεν είχε καθίσματα),χωρίς να εχεις να πιαστείς απο κάπου,και να εχει και νεροποντή.  Βέβαια με τον καιρό την είχαμε βρεί την λύση.Πηγαίναμε νωρίς και καθόμαστε ορθιοι στην μέση,οπότε οσοι ερχόντουσαν μετά,στεκόντουσαν γύρω σου και σε προφύλαγαν απο το κρύο-την βροχή (εννοώ τα χοντρά),και δεν ηταν και αναγκαίο και να στηριχθείς μιας και γινόταν "κανονική"στοιβασία.Τώρα που τα θυμάμαι μου ερχεται στο νού,η εικόνα απο τα πιγκουινάκια που στοιβάζονται ορθια.       Μετά απο αρκετές διαμαρτυρίες (αλλες στα φωναχτά και αλλες με αλλους τρόπους),αποφασίσθηκε απο την ηγεσία,να γίνει η μετασκευή τους σε επιβατηγά.Ηταν μια δουλειά που εγινε στον ναύσταθμο,και μάλιστα περισσότερο απο το στρατιωτικό προσωπικό. Τα ελασματουργικά εγιναν απο ελάσματα που υπήρχαν σε απόθεση ,με αποτέλεσμα αντοχή  ισάξια καταδρομικού.
    Η εργασία αυτή είχε δύο αποτελέσματα.Πρώτον η μεταφορά γινόταν πλέον "ανθρώπινη",και δεύτερον λόγω βάρους της υπερκατασκευής,σίγουρα κάναμε τον σκραπατζή ευχισμένο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Leonardos.B είσαι περιγραφικότατος.Είχαν μέσα ξύλινα παγκάκια από όσο ξέρω. Η μετασκευή πότε έγινε; Ίσως να είναι αυτός ο λόγος που αυτά τα δύο δεν επεστράφησαν στους ¶γγλους μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## sakis71

10625148_10204000128751021_6264549771209529204_n.jpg
ΤΟ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ 1948 ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 1993

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 10625148_10204000128751021_6264549771209529204_n.jpg
> ΤΟ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ 1948 ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 1993


 Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες φωτό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πραγματικά, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες φωτό. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην 1η φωτό είναι με τον αγγλικό αριθμό,απλώς το LCT αντεκαταστάθη από το Α/Β το οποίο  δεν ανεγράφετο στο σκάφος αλλά εννοείτο.Αργότερα,όταν το τότε ΒΝ άρχισε να χρησιμοποιεί αριθμούς κατά το νατοϊκό σύστημα,προέκυψε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το L185.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχουμε δει και σε άλλα θέματα αποβατικά του Π.Ν. μας στα πρώτα τουλάχιστον δύσκολα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια και τα πρώτα τουλάχιστον της δεκαετίας '50, να χρησιμοποιούνται και σε άλλες "αποστολές" πέραν του "στρατιωτικού τους ρόλου". Ας δούμε λοιπόν και το αποβατικό _ΜΗΛΟΣ_ (πρώην LCT 1300 και μετέπειτα L 261, L 189 να συμμετέχει ως _Α/Β 1300_ το 1950 σε _αγώνες πόλο του Ναυτικού Ομίλου Πατρών_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχουμε δει και σε άλλα θέματα αποβατικά του Π.Ν. μας στα πρώτα τουλάχιστον δύσκολα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια και τα πρώτα τουλάχιστον της δεκαετίας '50, να χρησιμοποιούνται και σε άλλες "αποστολές" πέραν του "στρατιωτικού τους ρόλου". Ας δούμε λοιπόν και το αποβατικό _ΜΗΛΟΣ_ (πρώην LCT 1300 και μετέπειτα L 261, L 189 να συμμετέχει ως _Α/Β 1300_ το 1950 σε _αγώνες πόλο του Ναυτικού Ομίλου Πατρών_.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον εύρημα.Εκείνα τα χρόνια κ γιά το τότε Βασιλικό Ναυτικό ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα,οπότε η παρουσία του στο Ιόνιο δεν ήταν καθόλου αμελητέα.Το σκάφος ναυλοχούσε στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας κ επ'ευκαιρία του αγώνα πόλο χρησίμευσε ως "εξέδρα" γιά τους θεατές.

----------


## CORFU

Και μια φωτο στην Κερκυρα 
89C0CE3C-9AEF-4A5D-8FB1-6281A0D9277E.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραιοτάτη καρτ ποστάλ. Όχι μόνο για την χορταστική απεικόνιση του πλοίου, αλλά και για όλη την σύνθεση – τοπίο. Και βέβαια πρόκειται για το _ΜΗΛΟΣ L189_, αποβατικό του Π.Ν. μας που δεν μετατράπηκε – δούλεψε ποτέ στην χώρα μας ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μια φωτο στην Κερκυρα 
> 89C0CE3C-9AEF-4A5D-8FB1-6281A0D9277E.jpg


Aν κρίνω από τους 2 τόνους γκρι στο καραβάκι πρέπει να είναι μέχρι μέσα δεκαετίας 60.
Παρατηρούμε την συμμετοχή του ΠΝ παλιότερα σε λιμενικά έργα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως έχουμε γράψει σε παλαιότερα ποστ στο παρόν θέμα, στα στοιχεία του _ΜΗΛΟΣ_ εμφανίζονται δύο νατοικοί αριθμοί, ο αρχικός _L 261_ που του δώθηκε το 1952, και ο μετέπειτα _L 189_ που δεν γνωρίζουμε πότε του δώθηκε σε αντικατάσταση του αρχικού.

_ΜΗΛΟΣ (L 189) - ΠΡΩΗΝ L 261, ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1300_ _- ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 1300._

Για το _ΚΥΘΗΡΑ_ όμως δεν γνωρίζαμε τον αρχικό νατοικό αριθμό του, αλλά μόνο τον μετέπειτα _L 185_ που του δώθηκε επίσης σε αντικατάσταση του αρχικού.  

_ΚΥΘΗΡΑ (L 185) - ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1198 -_ _ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 1198._

Σε πρώτη και ....αποκλειστική πανελλήνια ενημέρωση λοιπόν (το στοιχείο δεν υπάρχει πουθενά τουλάχιστον στο διαδίκτυο) να αναφέρουμε ότι ο πρώτος του νατοικός αριθμός το 1952 ήταν ο _L 244_, με τον οποίο μάλιστα είχαμε δει το πλοίο σε φωτογραφία από τον μώλο Αγίου Νικολάου, σε _αυτό_ το ποστ, σε _αυτή_ την φωτό. Τα σωστά του στοιχεία λοιπόν διαμορφώνονται ως εξής :

_ΚΥΘΗΡΑ (L 185) - ΠΡΩΗΝ L 244 - ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1198 -_ _ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 1198._

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ότι ο πρώτος του νατοικός αριθμός το 1952


Δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι αμέσως με την είσοδό μας στο ΝΑΤΟ άλλαξαν οι αριθμοί,ίσως έγινε σταδιακά.Πάντως το 1960 είχαν αλλάξει.Εκείνο που διεπίστωσα τελευταία είναι ότι κάθε πλοίο είχε ταυτόχρονα 2 αριθμούς,έναν εθνικό "τύπου NATO" που αναγραφόταν στο πλοίο κ έναν νατοϊκό στα χαρτιά όμως.Δυστυχώς έχω λίστα με αυτούς τους διπλούς αριθμούς μόνο γιά τις κύριες μονάδες,αντιτορπιλικά κλπ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σε πρώτη και ....αποκλειστική πανελλήνια ενημέρωση λοιπόν (το στοιχείο δεν υπάρχει πουθενά τουλάχιστον στο διαδίκτυο) να αναφέρουμε ότι ο πρώτος του νατοικός αριθμός το 1952 ήταν ο _L 244_, με τον οποίο μάλιστα είχαμε δει το πλοίο σε φωτογραφία από τον μώλο Αγίου Νικολάου, σε _αυτό_ το ποστ, σε _αυτή_ την φωτό. Τα σωστά του στοιχεία λοιπόν διαμορφώνονται ως εξής :
> 
> _ΚΥΘΗΡΑ (L 185) - ΠΡΩΗΝ L 244 - ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1198 -_ _ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 1198._





> Δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι αμέσως με την είσοδό μας στο ΝΑΤΟ άλλαξαν οι αριθμοί,ίσως έγινε σταδιακά.


Φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, μιας και οι πληροφορίες μου προέρχονται από καλή πηγή, είμαι σίγουρος πως θα μου ......επιτρέψεις να επιμείνω στο ότι το _ΚΥΘΗΡΑ_ πήρε τον νατοικό αριθμό _L 244_ το 1952 με την είσοδό μας στο ΝΑΤΟ, μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα οκτώ (από τα συνολικά δώδεκα) αποβατικά τύπου LCT Mk4 (δεν έχω στοιχεία για τα ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ, ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ, ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ). Από εκεί και πέρα, αν έχεις κάποιο άλλο στοιχείο που να δεικνύει ότι αυτή η αλλαγή των αριθμών δεν έγινε το 1952 αλλά σταδιακά σε βάθος οκταετίας, με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να το μάθουμε. 

Θα ήθελα ακόμα να υπενθυμίσω ότι την ίδια συζήτηση την έχουμε κάνει άλλες δύο φορές στο παρελθόν, τόσο στο θέμα του _ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ_ (ποστ 9 και 10) όσο και στο θέμα του _ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ_ (ποστ Νο 2, 3 και 4) όπου και κατόπιν διαλόγου (η αρχική σου τοποθέτηση ήταν ότι αυτοί οι αριθμοί _"εφαρμόστηκαν τέλη 50 με αρχές 60"_) είχαμε καταλήξει στην παρακάτω δική σου παραδοχή :




> Eυχαριστώ γιά την υπενθύμιση. _Οπότε  συμπεραίνουμε ότι τουλάχιστον σε αυτά τα σκάφη οι νατοϊκοι αριθμοί  πρέπει να μπήκαν με την είσοδό μας στο ΝΑΤΟ το 1952_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ΕV δεν έχω λόγους να σε αμφισβητήσω σε σχέση με τα αποβατικά αλλά από την ενασχόλησή μου με το αντικείμενο του ΠΝ δεν έχει προκύψει πότε ακριβώς όλα τα πλοία άλλαξαν αριθμόύς.Κατά καιρούς βρίσκω νέα στοιχεία κ οι εκτιμήσεις αλλάζουν.Αυτό που έγραψα περί διπλών αριθμών,το έμαθα από την έκδοση Le Marine Militari nel Mondo του 1960 που αγόρασα από ιταλό καραβολάτρη κ πραγματικά εξεπλάγην.Δεν σημαίνει ότι άλλαξαν σε βάθος οκταετίας,μπορεί κ πολύ νωρίτερα.

----------

